
Facebook Can Be Forced to Delete Content Worldwide, E.U.’S Top Court Rules - c89X
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/10/03/technology/facebook-europe.html
======
blue_devil
This is a step towards creating a world of privileged censorship.

>>The ruling stemmed from a case involving an Austrian politician, Eva
Glawischnig-Piesczek, who sued the social network to expunge online comments
that called her a “lousy traitor,” “corrupt oaf” and member of a “fascist
party.” After an Austrian court found the comments violated defamation
laws,[...]

I find it concerning these comments could fall under "defamation". I also
seriously doubt that an "ordinary" person can get an equivalent judgment in
their favour - least of all, due to the expenses involved.

I've noticed lots of people in Europe who already make sure to precede a
Google Maps review for a restaurant with "From personal experience/personal
opinion" etc. as a supposed caveat lest they get sued by the place for
defamation. It's a sad world for freedom of speech when you feel compelled to
do this.

Court statement here:
[https://curia.europa.eu/jcms/upload/docs/application/pdf/201...](https://curia.europa.eu/jcms/upload/docs/application/pdf/2019-10/cp190128en.pdf)

